# Looking to Adopt - Philly Area



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello!

I'm looking to adopt a GSD/GSD mix. I'm a 24 yr old female, I live with 3 other people and 2 cats in my house in Philadelphia. I have 3 months where I will be working PT for a few weeks, and be off for the rest, to study and prep myself for graduate school starting in the fall.

I started looking at rescues about a month ago - researching breed characteristics, etc. I'm being rather picky, but since it will be my first dog, I want to make sure it is a good match.

My housemates love the idea of a dog, and I have already talked to my vet, found a few different positive based obedience classes, a place where they have agility runs/flyball, and even a dog walker who lives down the street for the rare occasion where the dog will be alone for more than 6 hours.

Ideally, I am looking for a male, about 1-2, who will get along with my cats. I plan on giving my new family member 2 big long walks a day, and would love to take him to dog parks and things like agility on the weekends. I live a high-medium energy lifestyle, and would probably fit best with a dog that has a medium energy. Personality wise, I want a fun loving dog, who LOVES me. I think I have heard the term "velcro dog". I would like if my dog was on the larger, or sort of intimidating looking side and maybe wary of strangers. As a female who will be walking him at night (and maybe alone), I want to make sure I have a little more protection. The area I live in is one of the nicest in the city, but no area is "safe" after dark. 

I have some friends that are training their dogs to be therapy dogs, which is something else I would like to consider for my new dog. I would feel a lot more comfortable adopting a dog that currently lives in a foster home with cats

Apologies for the long post - but if anyone has good leads in the area, I would love to know!

I have already contacted the German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA, but haven't heard back about their application processing fee. I am uncomfortable mailing a personal check, and would prefer to Paypal the money, or to donate in cash/pet store giftcard to a person.

I have also contacted Save a Shepherd Rescue Alliance, but they told me they had no dogs at the moment.

Thanks so much is advance!

Heather


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSR-SP is very reputable and very good. It sometimes takes a little while to get the reference checks done. I used to do them for GSR-SP when I was a member. I believe you have to send in to the processing fee before they do the checks though. Don't be afraid to send them a check. They are very legit and they are very good at placing animals. You should look into Main Line Rescue also. I don't know what they require but they are also very reputable.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like now is a good time in your life to adopt! Go for it! 

If you want a dog "wary of strangers", please be aware that this comes in a package with a canine personality that requires strong leadership skills. It takes making sure the dog knows who is in charge, and that *you* decide when to be protective and especially when not. 

This is crucial if you are renting and sharing a house with other parties, and with their visitors. Even if you are GSD savvy, not all visitors to the house will be. That is why many GSD rescue organizations are hesitant to adopt out into rented or otherwise shared housing situations. However, some consider each application individually. A resourceful adopter, multiple walks a day and training can be a better situation than a single family home where the dog will be kept mostly in a fenced in backyard. As long as the adopter can safely handle her dog's protectiveness.

I would second trying to adopt from a foster based rescue organization, where the dog's behavior in a home setting is better known. Or to ask a rescuer or trainer with good credentials to evaluate a shelter dog for you acc. to an established evaluation procedure such as SAFER, Sue Sternberg's protocol, or a similar one. 

You might want to read Sue Sternberg's 'Successful Dog Adoption' - packed with information!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would personally not recommend a GSD, especially a young one, to someone who lives with roommates. "Liking the idea" of the dog is one thing and that can change quickly when reality strikes and the dog chews up a cell phone or barks at night. We had several cases on this board when the person had to move quickly because the roommates changed their mind about the dog. There were problems with finding housing that allows a large dog.

Also, living in a roommate situation, one cannot afford to have a dog that is wary of strangers. The roommates will have visitors who will be strangers to the dog and they will not appreciate a GSD barking at them.

My advice is to wait with the dog until one can afford an independent living situation.

BTW, in the local SPCA 80-90% of the GSDs fail the Sue Sternberg test. 100% of those on this urgent board would. She is not a fan of a very big part of the rescue community, to put it politely. I would recommend taking her recommendations with a bucket of salt.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I totally agree with you on the 'roommates at odds' comments. Actually, it is well illustrated on the two female roomies in California, one of which took in a GSD. Life was not harmonious, not one bit, that night!

However, I have spoken at length in PM's with Ms Heather, who is about to be a graduate student. She has a good head on her shoulders and has thought this through. She has planned for a dog financially, for a trainer (she has actually interviewed trainers!), has a vet, and has considered and planned for the entire 8-15 year lifespan of a GSD. Not one bit your typical 'college kid'...And I'm difficult to impress! Just sayin'....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep checking in with our Rescue threads too...

GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What rescue are you with Sylvie?


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not, though I used to drive for BrightStar transports until recently.

I had pointed out Shadow to Heather when she first posted she was looking. He's full grown and well trained, and we started talking from there.

"Sylvie" is a boards name I normally use, long story, but someone posted my real name here at some point, so I've just been tagging my own lately.

I took Shadow conditionally, as they really had to get rid of him or take him to the SPCA, (owner surrender for child aggression in a full SPCA is a death sentence) but they also know I'll be finding him a good home if I can't integrate him here or he tries to eat my cats.

Best,
-Yvonne


----------

